# Bolivian Ram Pair (Sexing)



## bggarric (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello all, 
I have a 30g cube tank that is currently stocked with an angelfish, blue gourami, pleco, and spotted ctenopoma. Yesterday I added a pair of Bolivian Rams. I've read up on trying to sex them, but am having trouble figuring out what I've got. Anyway, my question is: If both of the rams are males would they be fighting each other? They have been getting along well and are always swimming together no matter where they go in the tank. I realize I could have 2 females, but I've read that most rams that are sold are males. 


just wondering if anyone had any insights as I would like to attempt to breed the rams. 

Thanks all.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I just bought three of these little guys recently. I knew 2 were males but was hoping the smallest would be a female, which she is. 

This site has a good method for sexing Bolivians: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/ram-cichlid/34600-sexing-bolivian-rams.html

Also if you look at their breeding tube things the male's is skinnier and angles back toward their tails, while the female's is wider and is more straight down.

If you post some pictures I may be able to help you identify them.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Normally the female has a red or pinkish belly and the male is more brightly colored.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

The Bolivian Ram female doesn't have have a pink or red belly, that is a trait of the German Blue Ram females.

Also with my Bolivian Rams the only way to distinguish the male from the female is the breeding tube size and angel and the tail fin...The males have elongated points and the females is more of a fan. They have the same colors and markings otherwise.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry i completely skipped over the bolivian part, vintage has it right.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

they are generally peaceful until you have a pair. I don't think you'd have trouble with 2 males or 2 females.


----------



## bggarric (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
Thanks for your input so far. I've taken some pictures and should have them up later tonight. Unfortunately my camera will not focus on the fish and instead focuses on the background things. You can still see the fish clearly, but probably not in enough detail to see the breeding tubes. Hopefully it will be enough to at least take a guess at them. 

Thanks again. Will post again soon.


----------

